# Who Would You Say Initiates the Most Affairs?



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Who would you say is most culpable in the initiation of most affairs? Try to defend your choice.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Those who have poor boundaries with other people, and especially those with the opposite sex.

Those who do not want to see a difference between the sexes when they interact with the opposite sex.

Those who are determined to be friends with whomever they damn well please, and you're not going to tell them otherwise.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

For the sake of validity, you'd need to have a "don't know" option.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

I vote for the married woman as they seem to detach even more emotionally from their spouse moreso than the others, and then readily look for a quick reestablishment of those emotional bonds, but usually with another partner.


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

The most culpable person in an affair would be the WS. Regardless of being pursuer or pursued, it is their responsibilty of a WS to deflect any unappropriate relationships outside the marriage.

As far as who initiates more often. I believe it is 50/50.


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

Well my usage of the word initiate is a bit different. 

Sure they may not have walked up to someone, but if they're coming to bar, holding eye contact with people and drinking with strangers, they may as well have initiated in my book.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Depends on state of affairs - (pun!)

But I think the more valid question is:

Who is more willing to reconcile and drop an affair? 
For this I think the answer is resoundingly : Men


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

walkonmars said:


> Depends on state of affairs - (pun!)
> 
> But I think the more valid question is:
> 
> ...


If the man was cheating then most of the time the drop the AP and go for reconciliation.

If the woman was cheating then the BHs tend to walk away most of the time.


----------

